# Mint 18, PC friert bei einem USB-Stick komplett ein, woran kann das liegen?



## Tim1974 (4. Januar 2017)

Hallo,

ich hab heute etwas seltsames festgestellt, als ich Backup auf 2 USB-Sticks machte. Beim ersten Stick, einem Sony USB3.0-Stick mit 64 GB, angeschlossen am Top-Panel am USB 2.0 Anschluss, klappte alles problemlos, waren nur ein paar Datein zu kopieren, dann beim zweiten Stick, einem Verbatim USB2.0 Stick mit 32 GB, der sehr voll war, vermutlich zu voll dafür, daß die Datein noch raufgepaßt hätten, fror der PC komplett ein, der Mauszeiger hing an einer Stelle fest und es ging absolut nichts mehr. Auch Alt+Druck+B und Alt+Druck+O zeigten keinerlei Wirkung mehr, selbst der Reset-Knopf am PC-Gehäuse war wirkungslos, es half nur den Power-Knopf gedrückt zu halten, bis er von selbst aus ging, dann wieder anzumachen, erneut hochzufahren und beim zweiten Versuch klappte es problemlos mit dem selben USB-Stick.

Hat jemand eine Ahnung woran das gelegen haben könnte?

Nahezu das gleiche ist im Verwandtenkreis bei einem Laptop, ebenfalls mit Linux Mint 18 passiert, auch komplett eingefroren, war nicht leicht den überhaupt aus zu bekommen.

Gruß
Tim


----------



## mattinator (4. Januar 2017)

Häng den Stick mal an einen Windows-PC und mach einen Oberflächen-Scan (chkdsk oder z.B. HDDScan ? Free HDD Test Diagnostics Software with RAID and USB Flash support).


----------



## Tim1974 (5. Januar 2017)

Hab ich längst gemacht, unter Windows 10 kam beim Antecken des Sticks die Meldung, daß der Stick ein Problem habe, hab es da beheben lassen, allerdings hat sich der Windows-PC nicht aufgehängt, daher bin ich nicht absolut sicher, ob es am Stick lag, denn den hatte ich in der Vergangenheit schon duzende male an jedem PC, und nie hat sich einer aufgehängt.
Dazu wimmelt es im Netz nur so vor Meldungen über einfrierende PCs mit Linux Mint und Ubuntu, hat Windows 10 Linux nun auch im Bezug auf Stabilität überholt?


----------



## DKK007 (6. Januar 2017)

Mein Mint ist bisher noch nicht eingefroren. 

Nur über Bluescreens bei Windows schreibt ja keiner mehr. Das ist ja nichts neues. Da wird der Rechner neugestartet und fertig.

Welches Dateisystem hat denn der Stick?


----------



## Tim1974 (7. Januar 2017)

Ich hab ihn jetzt nicht dabei, bin nicht zu Hause, aber bin ziemlich sicher das er FAT32-formatiert ist.

Windows-Bluescreens habe ich aber eigentlich nie, außer als ich zu stark Undervolting betrieben habe, Windows 10 friert mir eigentlich fast nie so ein, wie das bei dem Mint 18 der fall war. Wenn das bei Mint 18 aber auch ein Einzelfall bleiben sollte, kann ich damit leben.
Irritierend fand ich halt nur, daß es beim Laptop meines Vaters genauso bei einem anderen USB-Stick passierte, auch mit Mint 18, dadurch schließe ich ein Hardwareproblem eigentlich aus, dazu paßt auch, daß es im Netz nur so von Meldungen zu "Linux... friert ein" wimmelt.


----------



## DKK007 (9. Januar 2017)

Wobei man ja, wenn sich die Oberfläche aufhängt, noch in den Konsolen-Modus wechseln kann.


----------



## Tim1974 (10. Januar 2017)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei man ja, wenn sich die Oberfläche aufhängt, noch in den Konsolen-Modus wechseln kann.



Nur wie, wenn die Tastatur und Maus tot sind?
Bei mir ging ja nichtmal mehr Alt+Druck+B oder Alt+Druck+O!


----------



## grasshopper_1975 (20. Januar 2017)

Du kannst ja auch versuchen die Daten vom Stick zu sichern, den Stick auf NTFS zu formatieren und den dann zu benutzen (vorraus gesetzt Du hast ntfs-3g installiert, damit das System damit arbeiten kann).
Oder einfach mal den Stick unter Windows einstecken und den richtig zu entfernen, einige Distributionen haben Probleme damit, auf nen Datenträger zu zugreifen, die nicht richtig unter anderen Systemen
ge-umountet wurden.


----------



## Tim1974 (21. Januar 2017)

Ich hab ihn ja unter Windows 10 "reparieren" lassen und seitdem funktioniert er auch unter beiden Systemen, allerdings tat er das zuvor auch, abgesehen von dem einen mal wo das Linux-System komplett einfror.

Ich wüßte halt gerne woran das lag, ob ein Stick so "mächtig" ist, daß er gleich den ganzen Rechner einfrieren lassen kann, ist da der USB-Treiber gecrashed oder noch was anderes?
Oder könnte das Mainboard eventuell sogar einen Defekt haben?
Oder lag es daran, daß der Stick für den gewünschten Kopiervorgang zu voll war und das Linux-System damit nicht richtig umgehen konnte?


----------



## grasshopper_1975 (21. Januar 2017)

Wenn der Stick zu voll gewesen wäre, dann hätte dir das dein System mitgeteilt... sehr viele Sachen von Windows kommen schließlich von Unix- bzw. Linux-Distributionen.
Aber was den Stick selbst angeht, mein MacBook und mein Laptop mit Debian 8 drauf machen auch Probleme, wenn ein USB-Stick einfach abgezogen wurde, ohne vorher
richtig entfernt worden zu sein.
Das Du nen Hardwaredefekt hast, davon würde Ich mal sowas von garnicht ausgehen, sonst hättest Du öfter Probleme mit USB-Sticks, also mit so ziehmlich allen die Du
anschließt oder daran benuzt.


----------



## Tim1974 (22. Januar 2017)

Wie gesagt, das Problem trat nicht beim abziehen des Sticks auf, ich hab da gerade Datensicherung auf 2 USB Sticks gemacht, es gelang problemlos die Datein auf den einen Stick zu kopieren, dann hab ich diesen ausgeworfen und den anderen Stick angesteckt, erstmal konnte ich noch den Ordner öffnen, dann hab ich mit dem kopieren begonnen und mich gewundert, warum der Mauszeiger weg ist, dann gemerkt, daß auch die Tastatur komplett tot ist, nichtmal ATL+DRUCK+B oder ALT+DRUCK+O zeigten mehr Wirkung!

Warum ich auf die Idee mit dem Hardwaredefekt komme?
Zum einen weil ich es nur äußerst selten erlebt habe, daß ein PC komplett einfriert, meist war dann ein Hardwaredefekt die Ursache, allerdings selten auch mal Treiberprobleme (vorallem der Grafikkarte).
Diesen PC der einfror, den habe ich seit 2011 und zuletzt viel drann rumgebastelt, Mainboard ausgebaut, anderen CPU-Kühler rauf usw. darum war ich in Sorge, er könnte dadurch einen weg haben.
Allerdings läuft er bis auf den einen Freeze absolut problemlos und unauffällig.


----------

